# Cooking Squash Leaves?



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok, i have heard that you can eat the entire plant from a Squash. I have some squash that is growing well and would like to know how to prepare and eat the leaves and rest of the plant. Any ideas?


----------



## Outlaw9 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have heard of eating the flowers.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I am always confused by the word 'squash' as used by Americans! Here in Australia, the word is always applied only to a particular type of Curburbit. 

http://images.google.com.au/images?...ypan+squash&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2&aq=f&oq=

We differentiate between other curburbits, like zucchini or pumpkin.

Having said that:

Pumpkin leaves are edible - mostly used as a potherb (tossed into a stew or soup), along with the stems. Try frying pumpkin tendrils quickly until they turn bright green. Eat them hot. Slice the stalks of pumpkin leaves and cook as beans. The young shoots of the pumpkin vine can be eaten as a vegetable. Peel off the hairy skin of the stems, and boil in either water or coconut milk for 20 minutes and serve with butter. When eating pumpkin flowers, make sure they are the male flowers which do not have a bulbous section at the stem end. 

I have no specific information about squash or zucchini, but since they are all closely related, I suspect they may be used in the same ways. Don't take that as gospel, however!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

here in Canada we divide our squash into summer(zucchini, crook neck, pattipans) and winter(pumpkins, hubbard, butternut, turban). Summers don't really keep and winters do. Hope that helps, Ann


----------



## ptannjr (Jul 29, 2008)

Well i am still looking for ways to eat it. I did find a stuffed squash leaf recipt that looked good.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Sounds interesting, let us know how the recipe turns out and if you like it print it for us.


----------

